# How to get strangers at a party to mingle?



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't have any tips, but I do have reassurance. I've never had a problem with people eventually mingling (unless they're complete party poopers). Will there be alcohol involved? That usually helps, too. And, this isn't just an ordinary party. There are plenty of costumes to use as conversation pieces! Plus, people aren't completely themselves on Halloween; everyone will kind of come out of their shell while in costume.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Same here. I had folks that had never met, and had little in common start mingling almost the instant they came in. Something about being in costume and a party type atmosphere makes it easier I think.

I do think starting up a general topic that several people might have an interest in gets things going as well... people love talking about things that they like.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Alcohol

Works anytime, every time.

If you can't drink, then follow the others advice. If you can, that's all you need.


----------



## Apocalyptic Hamster (Aug 30, 2009)

Okay, I hope you're right. Probably only 1/3 or so of the people will come in costume, but yes, there will be alcohol involved, so hopefully that will help people loosen up a bit.


----------



## aowright (Sep 2, 2007)

Not my idea... but sounds like it could work: Frog on the Pumpkin: How do you get


----------



## wildcat123 (Oct 9, 2009)

All the above advice is of course great. Personally, I love going to parties knowing there will be people there I don't know. I love meeting and getting to know people. 

I'd just say tell them it's a PARTY! And it's time to party. You can't possibly 'party' without mingling....! Enoy the fun and games!


----------



## lbelle3 (Sep 10, 2007)

i've played human bingo before which is lots of fun and makes people mingle. then its easy to return to someone later and say...."what was it like living in an igloo for many years" or whatever it is they matched.


----------



## TraceyMD (Sep 29, 2008)

I have been to a couple parties like the one you're describing and they always work themselves out. Just think about the people you invited - you invited them because you or your roommates like them, right? Which means they're all fun people and people will mingle on their own. You don't need to force it. Of course, alcohol always helps break the ice, too... 

It'll probably start out a little slow but after a while everyone will be talking and mixing. Don't worry!


----------



## Apocalyptic Hamster (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, you guys were right. The music, games, and food helped, but everyone just seemed to naturally have a good time... Especially after the alcohol started kicking in. Phew!


----------

